# Sticky  weight chart



## luv4mygirls

can someone please sticky this since it is a big topic of conversation:


http://www.ahkennel.net/weightchart.htm


also some breeders use this method:

To get a close estimate of the future adult weight of a pup, multiply the 8 to 9 week weight by 2.5, or multiply the weight of a 12 to 13 week old pup by 2 to get a ballpark estimate.


----------



## Soon2bechiowner

Thank you! , From my experiences it dosent seem to be very accurate, but others say it was right on. :?


----------



## luv4mygirls

so far it's been dead on with chiwi from birth to now... we'll see though.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

According to the chart, Jolie should weigh between 3 1/2 to 4 lbs which is what the breeder told me. All i know is she is the tiniest chi i've ever had! My other babies are big scrappin' healthy size babies!


----------



## LittleHead

we can't find our scale and Butterfly is 10 weeks old so how would I get an estimate of how much she'll weigh as an adult?


----------



## Cooper

LittleHead said:


> we can't find our scale and Butterfly is 10 weeks old so how would I get an estimate of how much she'll weigh as an adult?


The rebel in me speaks ... take her to the post office with you after closing and plop her on the scales there to find out how much she weighs.


----------



## LittleHead

Geez, I FINALLY found our scale. Rene says she weighs about a pound


----------



## foxywench

yup its all pointing to dodger being aroun 3/5 lbs full grown..hes gonna be a little squirt!


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two

The scale is pretty acurate for Poncho so far. It says he should be around 5 1/2 lbs. ... and that's about right. It says Sasha will be only 4 lbs. She's closer to 5 lbs.


----------



## luv4mygirls

chiwi has been very accurate. she is 8 months old and only 2.9 pounds. she may not even reach 3 1/2 like she was charting out to be. 

now jumba on the other hand lmao! he is 2.1 pounds at 8 weeks so he will be 5 1/2 to 6 pounds. we'll see lol.


----------



## yellowpony02

Tink is 14 weeks today and the breeder told me she is 21 oz. That would put her at 2 1/2 pounds full grown on the chart, but the breeder even said she would get 3-4 pounds. I hope she's at least 3 because i'd be afraid of her getting hurt!


----------



## Kristin

Trust me, even at 3lbs you'll be afraid of her getting hurt. Lina is 3.5lbs and I'm so scared she's going to get stepped on or sat on or something and get hurt. You just learn to walk with your head down a lot lol


----------



## Mia

I found the chart to slighltly underestimate keeks, she was heading for 4.5-5lbs, but now is just under 6lb
mia
x


----------



## elka

anobody could help for ounce vs. pound?

i went to vet today and my piku weights 1 3/4 pounds. he was born june 24th 2005, therefor just a tad under 3 months old or if you prefer, right at the last day of his 13th week.

i totally cant figure the chart, etc.... LOL  :lol: 

thanks for the help all!!

***********EDIT************

I just found this site, SO very usefull, for everything in term of convertions.
http://www.onlineconversion.com/weight_common.htm

So if I understood right and made okay calculation, my dog should be 3 1/2 at max.


----------



## Mia

theres 16 ounces in a pound, so that puts him at 28 ounces i think, which give him adult weight of 3 1/2lb according to the chart  aww what a tiny baby
mia
x


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

I have been following this chart with Jolie since she was 7wks 4 days old. In the beginning, according to her weight @ 1 lb 2 oz she would weigh 3 1/2 to 4 lbs when grown. All along she has consistently gained around 5 oz a week. The chart only shows a 2-3oz gain per week. Therefore, her adult weigh has gone up nearly every week. If she continues to gain at that rate, she will be just less than 7 lbs when grown. Today at 17 weeks, 3 days, she weighs 3lbs 10oz according to my digital scale. The scale at the vets has always shown her to weigh a couple oz less than mine. She is a teeny little thing and i do hope she makes it to at least 6 pounds because of the potential for injury issue. 7 pounds would be ok also. I think most people don't realize how small 7 pounds is. I also think a lot of people with chihuahuas underestimate the weight of their dog and would be surprised if they were to weigh the dog on an accurate scale.


----------



## *Sarah*

Stitch is now at 2lbs 1oz at 13 1/2 weeks soooo I'm guessing he's going to be closer to 4lbs now full grown when I first got him he was heading to be 3 1/2 lbs wow must be what I feed him hehe he gains 4oz a week


----------



## elka

nemochi said:


> Stitch is now at 2lbs 1oz at 13 1/2 weeks soooo I'm guessing he's going to be closer to 4lbs now full grown when I first got him he was heading to be 3 1/2 lbs wow must be what I feed him hehe he gains 4oz a week


So it means my Piku would probably really follow chart and get the 3,5 supposed. Because he is 13 1/2 weeks as well and 1.75 lbs...

But your Stitch is adooorable anyways!


----------



## LeannaK

I am having trouble following the weight chart as well.... here's what I have:
11 wk old Chi at 8 ozs.  ??? Can anyone tell me what her adult size/weight may be? Thanks!


----------



## *Sarah*

LeannaK said:


> I am having trouble following the weight chart as well.... here's what I have:
> 11 wk old Chi at 8 ozs. ??? Can anyone tell me what her adult size/weight may be? Thanks!


8oz??? bloody hell thats small thats way under 2lbs full grown


----------



## Alli

The chart has not been accurate for Diego...he's been leaping and bounding across it! At 10 weeks he was charting around 3 1/2lbs. and now at 7 months he's 4.8lbs!! So I'm assuming he'll end up being at least 5 1/2lbs.


----------



## LocasMom

wow, that is weird, cause that is VERY close to what Loca is.


----------



## kimmiek915

I actually read somewhere that the ideal size for chis is 2-4 lbs, and that anything less than that is too little and too big isn't good either because obesity poses health problems, especially for chihuahuas. I know my baby will only be 3 1/2 according to the chart, but her mommy was 7 lbs. and her daddy was 6 lbs., so I have no idea. I heard that genetics, the amount of food you feed her, as well as other factors play a role in weight of your chihuahua. =)


----------



## Sandie

Can someone help me with this as well? Peso is 10 weeks and weighs 1.8 pounds. I'm not sure how many ounces are in .8
Thanks so much


----------



## iluvmyvikin

luv4mygirls said:


> To get a close estimate of the future adult weight of a pup, multiply the 8 to 9 week weight by 2.5, or multiply the weight of a 12 to 13 week old pup by 2 to get a ballpark estimate.


*jippi* my puppy should be around 10 pounds if that's right!


----------



## NaliaLee

kimmiek915 said:


> I actually read somewhere that the ideal size for chis is 2-4 lbs, and that anything less than that is too little and too big isn't good either because obesity poses health problems, especially for chihuahuas. =)


A fat chi is probably not a good thing, however I think when people are talking about their chi being 6 or 7 lbs they aren't actually overweight, they are just bigger boned in general.

Heres a trick for anyone with issues translating lbs to oz. Go to google and type in _lb to oz. Substitute the underscore thingy for the number of pounds. Google will convert it for you. Its a great lazy way to do things! Im all about shortcuts :lol:


----------



## peanutlover

16 oz = 1 lb 
peanut was 1.5 pounds at 9 weeks, and now he is 2.6 and he is a little over 14 weeks. That weight though was when he was about 12 weeks old. so who knows how big he will get. we go to the vet next week. and then we will find out how big he is now.


----------



## Unleashed_Puppy

Hi i dont know how heavy my little dogs should be can any one help me?


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr

my minnie is 6months and one week thereabouts and is around 2 and half pounds to 3. :wink: . i wonder if they do much growing after 6 months.she needs to fill out though as she is a bit skinny.


----------



## NaliaLee

I heard chihuahuas stop growing after 9 months. With bigger breeds its about 18 months. It sounds like to me after a certain time (maybe 6 months?) they stop growing and start filling out. I could be wrong though...


----------



## LadyBelle1

Hmmm according to that chart Flowers puppies will weigh 2-4 pounds when full grown but that just cant be right can it? Fudge is 4 pounds and Flower is 5.2 pounds. Hmmm I hope that her smallest one doesn't only wiegh 2 pounds cause that is a tiny dog if so.


----------



## ~Jessie~

According to the chart, Rylie falls between 3-3/2 pounds. I guess that is right. I was told she should be between 3-4 pounds.


----------



## peanutlover

at 8-9 weeks peanut was 1.5 so he was charted to be about 4 or 4.5 if i remember right. now at 15 weeks he is 3.8 and he is off the chart.. so who knows how big he is gonna be. it is weird though i saw a 5 pound chi at the vet that was like 5 times peanuts size.. and i was like there is only a little over a pound difference, and that dog was a lot bigger. and then i saw a min pin today at the park that was 3 months old and about 3.5 pounds, and she looked way smaller then peanut. so i guess dogs are like people they carry their weight differently too


----------



## Zeal

I think half the time it is accurate and the other half it isn't. Breeding dogs has so many facters. The different lines the pair come from, etc. etc. You can breed a large female with a small male and still get huge puppies. You can breed two 6 pounders and end up with very tiny puppies. IT is a hit or miss. Once you have bred a particular pair you have a better idea of what those two together will produce. The charts have been wrong for all my dogs, every one. My first Chihuahua was charting for 7 pound adult, he is 10. My second female was charting for 5 pound adult, she is 7 pounds. My first female was charting for 6 pound adult and she ended up at 4 pounds. My third female is charting as a 5 pound adult but is only 3.65 pounds at 8 months. My second male is charting at a 5 pound adult and only 2 pounds at 4 months. So it is a crap-shoot in my opinion.


----------



## lecohen

Ha ha ha...crap-shoot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peanutlover

update its been 2 weeks since peanut was at the vet, and we just weighed him on my moms scale, and he is the same as he was at the vets. so he hasnt grown any in 2 weeks.. (even if the scales are diff. he might have grown a little- his growth has majorly slowed down. he was gaining over a pound every three weeks.


----------



## ~Jessie~

Rylie is almost 12 weeks, and at 1.6lbs, but the weight chart hasn't seemed to be accurately measuring her. Right now she falls between 3.5 and 4lbs full grown according to the chart. Her parents were 4 and 5lbs. I guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Freddiesmom

I have a question. my puppy is almost 7 weeks old and he weight 0.7 k right now how big is that? and how big will he be full grown? thanks


----------



## lecohen

Freddiesmom said:


> I have a question. my puppy is almost 7 weeks old and he weight 0.7 k right now how big is that? and how big will he be full grown? thanks


0.7kg = 24.69oz

According to the chart, your pup should be between 5 and 5.5 lbs.

The chart is not 100% accurate though

:wave:


----------



## Alicia

Okay Guys! I was looking at the weight chart and I am wondering hwo much my baby will way full grown he is 13 weeks old and he is 13 oz.

I do not see that weight on the chart...Help please.


Alicia & Chico


----------



## rach

at what age do chihuahua stop growing?


----------



## ~Jessie~

A lot of chihuahuas will be as long and as tall as they are going to be at 6 months of age. After that, their bodies will fill out, and they are normally finished with that by 1 year of age.


----------



## rach

Alicia said:


> Okay Guys! I was looking at the weight chart and I am wondering hwo much my baby will way full grown he is 13 weeks old and he is 13 oz.
> 
> I do not see that weight on the chart...Help please.
> 
> 
> Alicia & Chico


under 2lb. thats very small.

tilly will be about 4lb. i'm happy about that as she kinda stopped growing for a while. i know you dont notice your own dog growing but people who hadnt seen her for weeks said she'd not grown much. but she seems to have done now. she's almost 6 months


----------



## Freddiesmom

i took freddie into the vets today and he weight 3 lbs at 13 weeks...how big do u think he will be full grown?


----------



## ~Jessie~

Freddie: He should be around 6lbs full grown


----------



## SkyDreamer777

Sara will weigh 4 1/2 lb as an adult


----------



## ChihuaMomma202

its right on with FIfi LOL


----------



## pouting_princess

i remember looking at this when i first got my chi.... i got her when she was 12 weeks old, weighed 2.3 lbs.... she is now over 1.5 years old and weighs 2.5lbs....she was supposed to be 4-5 lbs! needless to say, the chart didn't work for me


----------



## Princess5342

OK I'll join the band wagon here of the math impaired - sad thing to say when I work in the accounting dept! 

Olive is 2 lbs 3oz. at 3 months of age (12 weeks) - what is she charting out at? 

The breeder said 5 lbs. but I'd love to know how to track it myself. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ~Jessie~

Olive weighs 35oz right now, and will be between 4.5-5lbs full grown if they follow the chart :wave:


----------



## Princess5342

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## stephybooboo

my baby will be about 3 1/2 -4 teeny tiny. i am so glad someone posted this info this is what i registered to find out! lol wanted to see if he is a real "tea cup" thanks!


----------



## ~Jessie~

There is no such thing as a "tea cup." It is just a term used by breeders to get more money, and most of these dogs end up being larger than 4lbs. Here is a thread about "teacups:"

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=3135


----------



## *Tiffany*

oh no not the "tea cup" thing again..... :roll: thanks jessie :wave:


----------



## stephybooboo

yes i know there is no such thing as a tea cup that is why i did this "tea cup" i know they are runts. i did my research before i got him- i only paid 250 by the way. i think i did a good job. but i still can't figure out how to post his pic can anyone help me?


----------



## ~Jessie~

Why would you call him a teacup then?

My Rylie only weighs 3lbs... I call her a chihuahua.


----------



## stephybooboo

i said "tea cup" look at the post


----------



## ~Jessie~

Whether it's in quotations or not, you are still contributing to the stupid, ignorant, TEACUP term! It doesn't make the word any different. I would be embarrassed if I used the word "teacup," because it would show that I didn't do any research on the chihuahua breed. 

And you signed up for this forum to make sure that your dog would stay small? What would happen if he got "too big"? Like a "standard" or a "toy" chihuahua, even? :roll:


----------



## stephybooboo

nothing would happen because i love my pup no matter what i just wanted an estimate on his size is all. and yes i did do plenty of research on chihuahuas. i am sorry i have upset you or whatever but maybe you should be a little nicer i thought everyone would understand what i meant by the quotes- most ppl do understand quotes. i have read the tea cup info before on many other sights. i fyou are upset with the term maybe you should take it out on the breeders usuing it to make more money on these poor pups instead of a stranger


----------



## CM Katie

*deep breaths*
The phrase "tea cup" whether in quotes or not, is on our Bad Word List here at Chihuahua-people :wink: 
It's hard to tell in posts what someone means, when you can't see someone's expression or hear their tone of voice. Sarcasm is hard to understand over the Internet!
Jessie was just making sure you know there's no such thing as a teacup, and even using the word teacup is just contributing to the misuse of the word. 
The quotations could've been misinterpreted as simply being used as a nickname. As in, I have a "chi".
Anyway, glad to hear you did research before getting a chihuahua!! I wish there were more dog owners who did that!


----------



## ~Jessie~

*Sigh* I was being as nice as I could. Did you reread your post? You definately made it sound as if you joined this forum to see the weight chart... 

Why would you use the word if you know that there is no such thing as a teacup chihuahua? Madison is a "coffee mug" chihuahua... and Rylie is a "teacup" and I have a feeling that Roxi will be a "beer stein" chihuahua... :lol:


----------



## CM Katie

Carl's a bucket chihuahua...he's a big one!!


----------



## *Tiffany*

hahahaha you guys are hilarious, i guess rocky is also a "coffee mug" chihuahua too. 

the only thing i'm confused about is if you know theres no such word for chis them why use it at all. you said breeders use it to make money, why would you use that term. "teacup" is a bad word here as katie said, it makes people think you just want a small dog, and lack knowledge about the breed. anyways you know its not a real term then i would just say not to use it :wink:


----------



## stephybooboo

well i am sorry for you all misunderstanding what i meant by using the term. i did do my research i know there is no such thing as a tea cup i will not use the term again. everyone happy?


----------



## CM Katie

I know I'm happy... :wink: 
We just get a _little_ defensive because a lot of people are Paris Hilton 2 lb chi wannabes. We've heard of people giving away their chis because they got "too big".  Good thing I'm not one of those people because Carl is 12 lbs! :roll:


----------



## ~Jessie~

I'm estatic :wink:


----------



## Lottie

I have 2 Chi's and the weight chart wasn't right for my older female who was 2lbs 8oz's just under 11 weeks old.

She is now 8 months old and weighs 4lbs 13oz's. I don't think she'll get any bigger she seems to have stayed the same for ages.

I have a second male Chi who's nearly her size, weighing 4lbs 6oz's and he's only 14 and a half weeks - 3 1/2 mnths, has anyone got any idea how much he might weigh fully grown? 

I mean from personal experience as opposed to the chart as I don't have much faith in it LOL


----------



## sourjayne

I don't think Louie's gaining weight as steadily as the chart indicates... at 8.5 weeks, he weighed in at 29 ounces, on track to be about 5lbs full grown (according to the chart)... now, at 11 weeks, he weighs 3 lbs all of a sudden (48 ounces) which is off the chart completely!


----------



## LadyBelle1

From my breeding experience this chart is really inaccurate, If you want to know how big your chi will be I would say to look at the parents of the chi to find an estimate.


----------



## Lottie

LadyBelle1 said:


> From my breeding experience this chart is really inaccurate, If you want to know how big your chi will be I would say to look at the parents of the chi to find an estimate.



That sounds like a good plan Kim, thanks - I'll email the owners now. Stormy and fudge are lovely, what colours would you call stormy and fudge they're really unusual?

sourjayne - Louis is lovely I may have to go and add him to Jelly's dogster page! LOL


----------



## LadyBelle1

Lottie said:


> That sounds like a good plan Kim, thanks - I'll email the owners now. Stormy and fudge are lovely, what colours would you call stormy and fudge they're really unusual?


Stormy is Blue with white markings, and Fudge is Chocolate with white markings.


----------



## Lottie

LadyBelle1 said:


> Stormy is Blue with white markings, and Fudge is Chocolate with white markings.


Aaah yes thinking about it Stormy is a similar colour to my cat who is blue/grey.

Fudge is a lovely reddish colour though, I never imagined chocolate colour to be so rich in red - all four are of course gorgeous


----------



## sourjayne

I'm told Louie's dad was 4lbs, mom was 7lbs. I'm bummed I didn't get to meet the parents, timing and distance issues made it just not work out. I'm told the mother was that brilliant red color. They're supposed to send me a photo of the parents -- she says it's on her camera. 

Anyway, I wonder if he's gaining weight too fast and is getting chubby? He does have a puppy belly, but everything I've read says feed him as much as he will eat up to 11 weeks. Sometimes he cleans his bowl, other times he leaves a few mouthfuls. 

He hasn't been getting much exercise lately due to the heat, but luckily it cooled down today so maybe we can go play chase in the yard.


----------



## sourjayne

I'm sure y'all are bored of this thread by now, but I'm hoping maybe some of you can help. I'm still trying to figure out if there's any way to tell how big Louie'll be, but someone a few pages back said their chi was the same weight full grown as at 12 weeks?! I guess there's really no way to know!

At 8 weeks, he weighed 1lb 13oz. 
11 weeks = 3lbs. 
12 weeks = 3lbs. 5oz
12.5 weeks = 3lbs. 13oz or so

At that point the vet said he was indeed getting fat and recommended I cut down from 4 meals a day to 3. I've been doing that for a couple weeks now and I can tell he is getting a healthier body shape, less of a barrel, more of that curve in below the ribcage. I don't have a scale to weigh him, but am going to assume he's closer to his ideal weight now and will probably be back on the chart soon.

I read somewhere that a puppy can grow to its adult weight sooner if you overfeed him. You can't change what his genetics determine his adult weight will be, but he can get there sooner. So if that's true I can see how the chart can be so all over the place for different people feeding different foods and different amounts. Do you guys think that's true? 

Do you think there's any way to determine what Louie's adult weight is going to be?

I want to know for a couple of reasons -- to have an answer when people ask how big he'll get... to know if I should wait before investing in a nice carrier if he might grow out of it... just to be able to visualize what size he'll be and what he might look like when he's all grown up. It's so hard to wait and see!

Those of you with bigger chis, how did their puppyhood weights compare?


----------



## *Chloe*

I would wait to buy a good carrier... although the mistake i made is not introducing Twig to a carrier while she was still younger...so if u can buy an interim carrier i would advise to get him used to being carried etc..

Twiglet is a week short of 9 months, and she has been the same size for about 3 months now she has filled out a touch she is 4 and a quarter pounds when i got her i worked out her full grown weight should be 5lbs and she did go upto 4.5 lbs at one point, her weight seems to have evened out now...she did go through a phase of being a bit chubby at 2-4 months i think its was just puppy fat as she toned and slimmed down, she was eating 3 times a day ...now she wont eat more than twice a day plus a few treats

sorry if this isnt much help ...just thought i would post my experience to give u a bit of an idea

Isnt the final weight supposed to be 2 and a half times their weight at 8 weeks


----------



## babydoll

I agree its really hard just waiting!! I want to know now! But im impatient. I really want to know how Gypsy will turn out, not that it matters to me but its like wanting to know how my child will grow up! As for the 2 and a half times 8 weeks thing id think its more just chance that it actually does work! (not that id really know). I dont know exactly how much she weighed at 8 weeks but if thats the case then shes supposedly just about at her full size. Gypsy was 800grams (about 1.8 pounds) at 14 weeks and is now nearly 6 months and 1.5kg (3.3pounds). She hasnt really grown a lot in a few weeks now but has moved up and down in the weight chart from week to week between expected sizes of 3.5-4 and 4-4.5lbs so ive got no clue anymore. I would suppose somewhere around 4 ish though??? As for Louie i wouldnt care if he was 2 or 10 pounds he is just adorable


----------



## Lottie

*Chubby Cino*

Cino is still gaining weight, I put it down to puppy fat, but he is just a very greedy boy! I am interested to read what you siad jayne about overeating leading to the chi reaching it's adult size sooner. Jelly was a very picky eater and has taken a while to get to her size. Cino just gobbles up food for England! I am going to weight his food and feed seperately and monitor his weight, as I put it down to puppy fat for a while, but he is a very greedy boy, and is gaining every time he goes to the vets!

Louis is luvverly


----------



## sourjayne

Louie is 8 pounds now and looks good to me, but the vet says he's a bit overweight! He already acts like I'm starving him!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Hmmmm.. My Ivy is 1 oz under for 17 weeks. But if the chart is right she should be around 2 lbs. Ooohhhh...TINY!!!!!

Lori


----------



## Maleighchi

Ivy's mom said:


> Hmmmm.. My Ivy is 1 oz under for 17 weeks. But if the chart is right she should be around 2 lbs. Ooohhhh...TINY!!!!!
> 
> Lori


I've been checking the chart since I got Willow (at 14 weeks). She's gained a bit each week and always seems to fall into that 2.5-3 lb mark. (going by my scale) If I go by the vet's scale she'd fall into the 2-2.5 lb mark. I really hope my scale is more accurate!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Annubus said:


> I've been checking the chart since I got Willow (at 14 weeks). She's gained a bit each week and always seems to fall into that 2.5-3 lb mark. (going by my scale) If I go by the vet's scale she'd fall into the 2-2.5 lb mark. I really hope my scale is more accurate!


Oh gosh.... What do you know about their birth weight. I have seen people go basically by their birth weight. If they were say 2oz at birth, their full weight would be apprx. 2-3 lbs. A 5 oz birth would be 5-6 lbs. Is this true also. I have always wondered about this.

Lori


----------



## Yoshismom

It could go either way. There are several ways that people try to guesstimate the adult weight. Ofcourse one is the weight chart here, for some it is right on the dot (both my boys have followed it) and for others theirs did not follow it. Also some multiply their chis weight at different stages I think at 8 weeks and 12 weeks? Someone else would help you better with this system. Lastly you can look at the parents and the grandparents to get a descent idea. Just keep in mind that you never really know, I have seen the smallest baby in the litter end up the largest of the litter at adult age. 

Also if your baby is as little as she is, I would definately keep some Nutrical around just in case she ever has a Hypoglycemia attack (sugar shock) I would give nutrical twice a day. I usually do in the mornings and at night right before they go to bed just to keep their sugar up


----------



## Constance

This is very informative information. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Maleighchi

She's adorable!! :love7: 

My Willow weighs in at 2 lbs 4 oz this week. She's 5 1/2 months old. She was charting at 2/5-3 lbs around 14 weeks of age. I haven't checked it lately. I was just happy to see weight gain each week.


----------



## chifreak

Awww.So cute! Jim is 2.1 at 3 1/2 months. He was the runt of his litter. so we really don't know how big he will get but the rescue people who have lots of experience with Chis said probably 3 lbs or so. His parents are small.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Well....Ivy is 5 months old and weighs in at a fighting 1 lb 8 oz. She is a lean long tall girl. Just like my oldest daughter rofl!!! Now Willow....our new girl who is 2 months , actually almost 10 weeks weighed in today at her vet appt. at 1lb.9 oz. she has a cobby body. The shorter stalky legs etc. Ivy is right on track for a 2 lb. adult and Willow is on track for a 4 lb. Willows mom and dad were both 4 pounders. Not sure about Ivy's but she is such a tiny girl. i have to keep such a sharp eye on ivy so we decided to go a bit bigger and when i saw Willow i knew she was the one.

lori


----------



## Chico's Mum

Chico is 4 month old. And he weigh 2.2 lbs 
(If the scale in my home is right)

I don't know how to use the chart so can someone do it for me please.


----------



## Yoshismom

You must keep in mind that all Chi's do not follow the chart. You can get a good idea of what your chi size will be by looking at the parents and grandparents;-)

As for how she is charting it looks as though she is charting to be between 3 and 3 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Chico's Mum

Thank you Michelle for helping me out.


----------



## Pepe&Thia'sMom

well Pepe is about 6lb he will not eat unless you sit with him it is kinda funny and Thia is about 8lbs (but she is on a diet) she has food issues


----------



## jessicalynn

my breeder told me not to believe these charts. ? 
the puppy we are getting was 3oz at birth and the parents are both 6lbs. which she said seems to be the average for her litters. ours is the runt so not sure how big he will be but at 5 weeks last week is he obviously smaller than his 3 sisters. the breeder did say that they were all over 1lb at 4 weeks I think it was. so that would be higher than the charts........... any ideas?????


----------



## Yoshismom

The charts do work for some. My two charted perfectly. However it doesnt work for all lines and your breeder's lines have probably not followed the chart. My best guess would be that they will be close to the parents and grandparents size. That is a good way to look at it. If you were trying the chart out to get an idea then you would need a pretty exact weight at the age, over 1lb at 4 weeks doesnt give much to go on as over 1 lb could mean any where from 17 oz to 31 oz? See if you can get an exact weight and we will look at the chart for you ;-) But as said above he probably will not follow the chart. My Yoshi's parents were at least 6 lbs and I saw two littermates. His sister was twice the size of he and his brother but Yoshi is 1/2 the size of his parents and sister and followed the chart to a T.

Also I have been told that you can double the weight at 12 weeks and that gives you a good idea as well. There is also math you can do at 8 weeks but I am forgetting what that is? Anybody?


----------



## *Princess*

i dont get how to do it?


----------



## Yoshismom

If you will give me your pups weight and age and I will look it up for you ;-)


----------



## *Tricia*

I heard you double the 12 week weight and add 1 pound and it gets pretty close. That formula came out right for Holly


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

If you multiply the 8 week weight by 2.5, it should be a pretty accurate representation of the adult weight. 

Rylie charted almost perfectly... she weighs somewhere in between 3.5-4lbs, and has charted to be under 4lbs since she was born.

Chloe charted to weigh around 5lbs, if I can remember correctly... she weighs about 5.5lbs now at 3 years old.

Tucker weighs 17oz at 7 weeks old... his breeder is guessing he'll stay under 5lbs. I guess we'll see. His dad weighs about 4lbs and his mom weighs 5lbs.


----------



## Janbee

I dont get it either. Roxy will be 16 weeks tomorrow and as of last Tues she weighs 3.2lbs..anyone have an idea of how big she will get when grown?


----------



## *Tricia*

Janbee said:


> I dont get it either. Roxy will be 16 weeks tomorrow and as of last Tues she weighs 3.2lbs..anyone have an idea of how big she will get when grown?


As far as the weight chart goes, Roxy should be 5-5.5 pounds full grown. Based on my own experience, I think she'll be a bit bigger than that.


----------



## jessicalynn

thanks for the help! I figured it would just be one of those wait an dsee things, which is fine! I love him either way  
11 more days till I get to bring him home!!!!! it's all I can think about. lol


----------



## Janbee

*Tricia* said:


> As far as the weight chart goes, Roxy should be 5-5.5 pounds full grown. Based on my own experience, I think she'll be a bit bigger than that.


Thanks so much! The breeder told me 5.5 so that chart is pretty good.


----------



## jessicalynn

hmmmmm well what do you girls think?

My Beau was 3oz at birth. he is 8 weeks today and is 1lb 15.8oz. if I do the 8 week weight by 2.5 then he will be right about 5lb. which I guess sounds right cause that is the daddy's weight and the mom is that or alittle more.


----------



## SillySally

Sally was 3oz at birth and she is 9 mos and weighs 3lbs. Her breeder said those charts are not always correct and that most of her she goes by the birth weight. For example: If a Chi is 4oz at birth it will more than likely be 4lbs grown. I have expierenced this at my work too with Chihuahuas. My sisters Chihuahua was 2oz at birth and shes now 7 mos and weighs 1.5lbs so it is looking more and more that this theory is correct. Ofcourse this depends on genetics also.


----------



## jessicalynn

oh interesting! I guess only time will tell. lol Beau was the runt so I wouldnt be surprised if he is altitle smaller than his parents. Though 3lbs sounds soooooo small! lol 
Yea if I go by what Beau weighs now for 8 weeks it shows him being 5.5-6lbs. so who knows!


----------



## cnspots

So when I took Lilli into the vet she was 7 1/2 weeks and she weighed 2.2 lbs .. so she will be approximately 5 lbs?

Thanks
Becki


----------



## jessicalynn

Becki- how much was she when she was born and how big are the parents? if you go off the 'chart' for her age then she is off the charts for over 6lbs. at full grown. 
Beau is 1lb 15.8oz at 8 weeks and I really think he will be very close to 5lbs (give or take alittle).


----------



## michellell

I weight Bear (on the mail scales at work)lol. he came in at 663 grms if multipying by 2 as he is 12 weeks on saturday is right, Bear should be 2lbs 14.7 oz - is that about right or is he gonna be a wee bit small.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper

Well Chopper was 1.5 ounces at birth, 16 ounces exactly at 8 weeks, putting him at 3 pounds full grown. He is 2 years now and last weighed in at slightly chunky 5 pounds but he has slimmed up some since getting a baby sister to play with =) I would say he should be around 4.5-4.75 for his build. 

Ryleigh was 3.75 ounces at birth, 15.5 ounces at 8 weeks putting her at 3 pounds full grown. She was just weighed at 7 months and was 4.25 pounds. 

So in my experience birth weight has not worked to be accurate =) I find it easier to go by what the parent's weigh, now obviously there can be runts or pups that are larger but with Chopper and Ryleigh they both are around their parents size. 

Chopper's dad was 5 his mom 4. 
Ryeigh's mom is 6 and her father is 6.5. I think she will be somewhere around 5-5.5 once she fills in.


----------



## Yoshismom

I agree that if the they are not charting correctly then go by parents and grand parents size.

Yoshi's parent's were at least 6 lbs and his littermate sister was twice the size of he and his brother. He was right at 1 lb if not a little under at 9 weeks when we got him and he is 3 1/2 lbs and will be 4 yrs old this month. He followed the chart perfectly and did not gain any weight after the 6 month mark until he reached 3 yrs old and then he put on 1/2 lb more, he now looks to be in good weight as I always thought he could use a little more meat on his bones. 

I have no idea what Chibi's birth weight was but I can tell you that we got him at 4 months old and he was right with the charts. His mom and dad were 4 and 5 lbs. Chibi is 2 lbs 8oz now and will be 2 yrs in June, he hasnt gained anything since he was 6 months old.


----------



## gigimommy

Ok now i wanna weight my GiGi!!!
She was born December 12, and still has her baby teeth, her ears are finally up, big and beautiful, but her legs are soooo long!!!
A woman who was in our store today (GiGi comes to work with me) says she thinks she's gonna tip the scales at 10 LBS!!!!!!!!!!
YIKES!!!


----------



## itsAmy9

Someone help me please! Pretty please. My little chi is 2lbs and her birthday is Feb 10. according to these calculations she should be 20lbs. That cant be right? her mom was 6lbs and her dad was smaller...I met the little buggers with my own eyes.. How big will my baby get?


----------



## SillySally

itsAmy9 said:


> Someone help me please! Pretty please. My little chi is 2lbs and her birthday is Feb 10. according to these calculations she should be 20lbs. That cant be right? her mom was 6lbs and her dad was smaller...I met the little buggers with my own eyes.. How big will my baby get?


What chart are you looking at because no Chihuahua growth chart goes that high up in weight and if your dog is that big then it is probably mixed. But if she is actually 2lbs at that age then charts show she will be 3lbs grown but I don't go by those charts and don't care honestly because I love my dogs regardless of how big they get!


----------



## itsAmy9

Thanks for your reply SillySally!  Using the calculations below which I copied from the first thread I came up with my absurd 20lbs.


luv4mygirls said:


> can someone please sticky this since it is a big topic of conversation:
> 
> 
> http://www.ahkennel.net/weightchart.htm
> 
> 
> also some breeders use this method:
> 
> To get a close estimate of the future adult weight of a pup, multiply the 8 to 9 week weight by 2.5, or multiply the weight of a 12 to 13 week old pup by 2 to get a ballpark estimate.


I knew I didnt calculate correctly. Can you explain to me how you got a 3lb adult weight? Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## TLI

itsAmy9 said:


> Someone help me please! Pretty please. My little chi is 2lbs and her birthday is Feb 10. according to these calculations she should be 20lbs. That cant be right? her mom was 6lbs and her dad was smaller...I met the little buggers with my own eyes.. How big will my baby get?


Your little one will probably be about 5/5.5 lbs. grown.


----------



## Maya

Hi!
I don't quite understand the chart can somebody help me pls?
My baby girl chihuahua has now 9 weeks and she is 0.600 grams, how much she will have when she reaches maturity?
Thank you


----------



## pmspirito

*FedX is faster*



Cooper said:


> The rebel in me speaks ... take her to the post office with you after closing and plop her on the scales there to find out how much she weighs.


I've taken both of our pups to the PO to be weighted after closing. I put one in a postal box on the scale so he wouldn't scamper off. A woman was watching. I said "FedX is faster but the mail is a lot cheaper" then, just for effect I bought a couple of books of stamps.


----------



## Aquarius

Maya said:


> Hi!
> I don't quite understand the chart can somebody help me pls?
> My baby girl chihuahua has now 9 weeks and she is 0.600 grams, how much she will have when she reaches maturity?
> Thank you


Hi Maya,

If you google "lbs to kgs" or "kgs to lbs" etc - you will come up with sites which convert Metric to imperial and vice versa. 

If your Chihuahua is .600 gms at 9 weeks she should end up being about 1.6kg . In lbs and oz at 9 weeks she is 21 oz at full age she should be about 3 1/2lbs


----------



## Maya

Thank you for your help..... It's strange how fast they grow up. I understood that these breed is growing up untill they will reach 7-8 months. I hope not in these rithm. I love her anyway ....


----------



## voodewlady

Ivy's mom said:


> Oh gosh.... What do you know about their birth weight. I have seen people go basically by their birth weight. If they were say 2oz at birth, their full weight would be apprx. 2-3 lbs. A 5 oz birth would be 5-6 lbs. Is this true also. I have always wondered about this.
> 
> Lori





A couple of females I am looking at are 2.4 to 3 oz at 2 days to one week old. Anyone have any idea what these pups full grown weight may get to?


----------



## appleblossom

I cant figure out the chart can someone help me? I jus took Friday to the vet & he weighed in at 1 lb 11 oz he was born April 15th.he is around 9 weeks old. (I think) How much will his adult weight be?


----------



## N*T*M*4U

appleblossom said:


> I cant figure out the chart can someone help me? I jus took Friday to the vet & he weighed in at 1 lb 11 oz he was born April 15th.he is around 9 weeks old. (I think) How much will his adult weight be?


I looked at the chart and estimate weight would be around 4 1/2 to 5 lbs..


----------



## appleblossom

N*T*M*4U said:


> I looked at the chart and estimate weight would be around 4 1/2 to 5 lbs..


thank you. I was just curious what he might weigh not that it matters to me as long as he is healthy.


----------



## Raguilar209

ok so I'm an idiot. How do you read the chart?


----------



## zaek1

Raguilar209 said:


> ok so I'm an idiot. How do you read the chart?


You fine the age of your pup on the left and slide your finger across until you see their weight in ounces. Then slide your finger straight down to find the apporoximate weight he/she will be as an adult.

This chart was not accurate for us though.


----------



## jbrodybug74

I weighed Chewie yesterday on our postage meter here at work, tee hee, and he weighed 3 lbs. 3.6 oz and he is just shy of 4 months old. I worry about him not gaining weight right and he has loose skin. I know nothing about chi's, does that seem normal? He eats very well and is rambunctious so I guess he is doing good.


----------



## Aquarius

Rambunctious - love that word! Just about sums them up! Well if he's well fed and rambunctious - he's doing great!


----------



## msmadison

madison seems to be trending right off the chart...silly dog! The vet has already told us she thinks she'll be a 'bigger' chi. she keeps saying, "i don't think you'll have a 15 lb chihuahua or anything, but she'll be bigger." makes me laugh - a 15 lb chihuahua would be...HUGE!


----------



## ahra1284

how big is madison right now?


----------



## msmadison

she went to the vet a week ago and was 2.8 lbs at 9 weeks, 4 days.


----------



## ahra1284

bam was off the charts too! he was 2.5lbs at 8 weeks and 3 days. he matured at 7.5-8.5lbs, i mean he seems big to me now becaue i have a tiny puppy running around but i think hes still teeny! i love bam's size, he is the best cuddler at night.


----------



## msmadison

yeah, my parent's most recently had a rat terrier, so i was used to something 15 lbs, so she seems REALLY small. I'm perfectly okay with her being 7-8 lbs, as long as she's healthy. We knew she'd be small, but until we brough her home, I didn't realize how small was small!


----------



## Deme

My boy jake went to the vets today for his second vaccination and when weighed he was 1.15kg

He will be 12 weeks old tomorrow, is this weight low, correct for his age or too heavy.

I don't know how to follow the weight guide as I do not know what he weighed at birth.

Thanks in advance to you all

Deme


----------



## TLI

Ladies, the weight chart won't really give you an accurate mature weight. It was written 35 years ago, and not even in publication anymore. You can still find it around the net, though. Since diets, lines, and overall pet health awareness has changed so much over the years, it is almost always off by over 1 lb. If you want to use it, add 2 lbs to what it estimates and that should get you close. 

I really wonder why this chart hasn't been updated by now. :?

Deme, your baby weighs 2.5 lbs. He should mature out about 6 1/2 to 7 lbs.  That's only an estimate.


----------



## Deme

Thanks for that info but is his weight at the moment under, ok or above for his age.. 12 weeks

Thanks


----------



## TLI

Deme said:


> Thanks for that info but is his weight at the moment under, ok or above for his age.. 12 weeks
> 
> Thanks


There isn't a right weight for a 12 week old pup. His weight now is probably right on track for his adult size.


----------



## Deme

ahh right okay, I learn something new everytime I log on here, ain't that great


----------



## msmadison

yeah, i definitely gave up on the weight chart  Madison is going to be a strong, large, healthy chi and we're a-ok with that!


----------



## ahra1284

yeah i have to make myself stop looking at this chart, i'm just so fascinated by the size difference between bam and lucy that i can't wait to see what she will look like as a full grown chi! but it's true, bam didn't grow at a steady rate, he hit some sort of a weird growth spurt at 4 months, he went from a 2.5lb puppy to a 6lb dog in like a month! you can never really guess accurately what they will be like, as with humans! emily, what does little madison weigh now? i just weighed bam the other day at the vet and he is a hefty 8.5lbs but he is so long and tall and lean i just love him to death and dont want him to change his size whether bigger or smaller!


----------



## ahra1284

also theresa, if you had to make a guess, waht would you say lucy would chart at? she's currently 2lbs and 9ozs at 17 and a half weeks. you'd never know though, she runs our house!


----------



## TLI

ahra1284 said:


> also theresa, if you had to make a guess, waht would you say lucy would chart at? she's currently 2lbs and 9ozs at 17 and a half weeks. you'd never know though, she runs our house!


From her weight, and looking at her size and build now, I'm going to guess around 5/5.5 lbs. mature. You will be amazed at how small that will be.

Haha, I hear ya! They have a way with their tiny little butts of calling the shots, don't they! :lol:


----------



## msmadison

ahra1284 said:


> yeah i have to make myself stop looking at this chart, i'm just so fascinated by the size difference between bam and lucy that i can't wait to see what she will look like as a full grown chi! but it's true, bam didn't grow at a steady rate, he hit some sort of a weird growth spurt at 4 months, he went from a 2.5lb puppy to a 6lb dog in like a month! you can never really guess accurately what they will be like, as with humans! emily, what does little madison weigh now? i just weighed bam the other day at the vet and he is a hefty 8.5lbs but he is so long and tall and lean i just love him to death and dont want him to change his size whether bigger or smaller!


Madison was 4.5lbs at her last vet appointment on the 21st of August (so a little over a week ago) at not quite 4 months. So, without ANY knowledge, we're guessing between 7-8 lbs for her. She's also tall and lean and LONG!


----------



## MoochiBaby

Mine was 2.2 lbs at 8 weeks old, 3 lbs at 11 weeks old, 3 lbs at 14 weeks old, 4 lbs at 16 weeks old, 4.8 lbs at 22 weeks, 5 lbs at 25 weeks old. That was the last I have checked. She got spayed at 25 weeks. I haven't been back to the vet for a year now, so I am guessing she is 6 lbs at adult age. She stopped growing after 7-8 months. The chart was pretty accurate for me. The vet told me that she was going to be 7-8 lbs! Both of her parents were 6 lbs each.


----------



## MrsC

The chart has been spot on for the weight i was told by my chi's breeder..


----------



## xxxxdeedde

This is how I base my puppies on and it has been correct so far x


----------



## Deme

I just had Jake weighed at the vets today (went for a check up) and he is 4.18lb (1.9kg) and he is 19 weeks old on wednesday.

I am guessing he is gonna be over 6lb as he has big feet, long legs and body. 

To me he looks huge in comparrison to when I first bought him but everyone that sees him is amazed at how little and cute he is.

At 19 weeks would I say he was 4 months or near on 5 months old? Darn calander and their extra days in the months lol.


----------



## Tink

Tango was overweight but under-nourished when I rescued him.....lousy food. After a month of excellent diet, he weighed 2.4 pounds at 7 months, which charted him to be 3.5 to 4lbs as an adult. At almost 2 1/2 years old, he weighs 3.9 lbs and he's been that weight for about 9 months now. The Vet says he's a perfect weight, neither under nor overweight, very healthy. 

Jazz is going to be bigger than Tango. She weighed 2.2 lbs at 14 weeks. This charts her to being 4 - 4 1/2 lbs mature weight. I think she's going to be bigger than that, though. Her little feet are already Tango's size, plus she had such a bad start in life that I think she's still catching up. If she'd have been given superior nutrition from weaning onwards, I think she'd weigh more than she does now. 

It was funny, she went from 1.6 lbs to 2.2 lbs in 3 weeks! My Vet was surprised by the rapid weight gain. I wasn't though. The food she was eating before I rescued her was generic, plain wrap junk from the grocery store, so I figured she'd spurt up in weight once she started eating healthy food. When I got her, her little tummy was all round and bloated looking, (partly from the parasites, but partly because of the poor diet) but the rest of her looked scrawny. Now her tummy doesn't bloat at all, and she looks a lot more sleek with her weight evenly distributed.


----------



## chimama2

hi< my 9 week old puppy weighs 1lb 6 oz , how big do you think she will be? i already have a full grown chi that weighs 8 1/2 lbs. hoping this lil girl is on the small side. my full grown girl loves her lil baby!


----------



## Tink

Well, she charts out at about 4 lb mature weight. But of course there is no guarantee. The better gauge of her mature size are her parents. How big are they?


----------



## rache

I think billy will be around 4 and a half pounds! Awwwww

I take that back~ I'm thinking around 6lbs now, maybe x


----------



## Raindancer411

Can someone help me with the weight chart as Remy at 10 weeks is currently 1.05kgs (36oz i think) so is charting at the 5.5-6lb... Daisy at 11 weeks is currently 1.52kg (56oz) and is off the scale. Both their mums were 7lb and Remy's dad and grandma where smaller... Does the extra 1 or 2lb make much difference to the height of the chi?


----------



## Sensei

I'm not too sure about that chart... Nugget was 2.7 pounds at 11 weeks, and now at 9 months, he's just over 12 lbs!


----------



## 18453

Can someone help me? My little one was 650 grams at 8 weeks and 5 days, then 700grams and 9 weeks and 4 days. Cheers.
Oh also.. Mum was 5lb pre pregnancy, Dad was about 3lbs


----------



## Yoshismom

She is charting to be 4 1/2 lbs but the chart doesnt work for all Chi's especially with the breeding these days. Looking at mom and dad and Grandparents help tons. And then multiplying the weight at 12 weeks and adding 1 lb also has worked for some. I think that it is 12 weeks that is multiplied? I would guess she will be closer to mom's weight and possibly bigger?


----------



## neelygrace

Hey according to your estimintes mind should weigh 7 and the other 5lb 8 ozs, but they weigh 9 lbs and 7 lbs and 10 ozs. They are neither over weight, the small one actually looks under weight. Go figure.

Mom of Missy and Bootsie


----------



## Guess

Tifa is just shy of three and a half pounds while Versachi is just shy of 6 lbs.

Tifa was 1.8 lbs at 11 weeks, while Versach was 1.75.

My newest girl is 2.1 lbs at 12 weeks, but my breeder said she should finish out at 3.5-4lbs.


That guide has been unfair to me LOL


----------



## 18453

Daisydoo said:


> Can someone help me? My little one was 650 grams at 8 weeks and 5 days, then 700grams and 9 weeks and 4 days. Cheers.
> Oh also.. Mum was 5lb pre pregnancy, Dad was about 3lbs


Update, we're at 15 weeks now and was 41 ounces this morning.. charting to be 4.5lbs still!! Her growth should start slowing down now i think or she'll end up like a great dane lol


----------



## chimama2

hi ! well just updating penny is now 7 1/2 months old and she weighs 3pounds 6oz, she is tall and leggy..my older girl weighs 8pounds 6oz. 5 pound difference.wow


----------



## Cash

luv4mygirls said:


> can someone please sticky this since it is a big topic of conversation:
> 
> 
> http://www.ahkennel.net/weightchart.htm
> 
> 
> also some breeders use this method:
> 
> To get a close estimate of the future adult weight of a pup, multiply the 8 to 9 week weight by 2.5, or multiply the weight of a 12 to 13 week old pup by 2 to get a ballpark estimate.


Thank you, so according to that cash will be around the 5lb mark give or take x who knows we shall see in a couple years! xx


----------



## TLI

You double the 12 week weight, but add 1 lb.


----------



## Guess

Haha! Judging by that rule, Prada should be 5.2 lbs full grown. But at 6.5 months she's just at 2.9lbs. Hard to imagine she would ever be 5 lbs!!


----------



## jessicao32

this is what i was told at 8 week old you get their weigh and times it by 3 than again you weigh at 12 weeks and times that by 2..that should give you a idea about how big your pup should get.i found the chihuahua weight chart is not always right...good luck


----------



## proudmommy

my enzo is 2 years old and he is 8.2 lbs the vet said he isnt the biggest but hes a good healthy size.


----------



## Zoes mum

feeling a little less freaked out now. Zoe was 1.1kgs (2.4lbs) at 12 weeks. Iv never seen something so tiny!! especially considering my other dog (a collie x huntaway) is about 37kgs (81lbs)

So while shes really little im guessing her weight is pretty normal.


----------



## HattyCakes BakersMan

Weight Charts are BUNK! 

This is another scam Greeders use. The weight of the pup at birth through 3 months of age, says nothing or very little regarding the final adult weight of Chihuahua.

People who use the "weight chart" are crazy. Puppies that are born at 1.7 oz can turn out to be 8 pounds and a pup that is born weighing 4.3 oz, could top out at 4 pounds. The same applies to their weight for the first weeks of their life. 

Run away fast, from Greeders making claims off of the "weight chart"! Please don't "Buy" into this scam. 

TIP: The most accurate (although not 100%) way to determine adult weight on a Chihuahua is to weigh the pup at three months of age and then double it.


----------



## sugarbaby

HattyCakes BakersMan said:


> TIP: The most accurate (although not 100%) way to determine adult weight on a Chihuahua is to weigh the pup at three months of age and then double it.


i did this and it worked a charm  , spot on as well .


----------



## Tink

HattyCakes BakersMan said:


> Weight Charts are BUNK!
> 
> This is another scam Greeders use. The weight of the pup at birth through 3 months of age, says nothing or very little regarding the final adult weight of Chihuahua.
> 
> People who use the "weight chart" are crazy. Puppies that are born at 1.7 oz can turn out to be 8 pounds and a pup that is born weighing 4.3 oz, could top out at 4 pounds. The same applies to their weight for the first weeks of their life.
> 
> Run away fast, from Greeders making claims off of the "weight chart"! Please don't "Buy" into this scam.
> 
> TIP: The most accurate (although not 100%) way to determine adult weight on a Chihuahua is to weigh the pup at three months of age and then double it.


Pretty strong post. I wouldn't be quite so opinionated and vehement in my responses, if I were you, certainly not for a new poster who doesn't know the "flavor" of this forum yet. 

Guess the weight chart wasn't a very accurate predictor for you. That's what it sounds like anyway. 

But there are plenty of folks here (myself included) for whom the weight chart was a very accurate prediction of their dog's weight. There is no "one size fits all" way to determine weight, really to solve ANY problem. A solution that works for some won't for others. Just because it didn't work for you is no reason to ridicule it to others.


----------



## MChis

Tink said:


> Pretty strong post. I wouldn't be quite so opinionated and vehement in my responses, if I were you, certainly not for a new poster who doesn't know the "flavor" of this forum yet.
> 
> Guess the weight chart wasn't a very accurate predictor for you. That's what it sounds like anyway.
> 
> But there are plenty of folks here (myself included) for whom the weight chart was a very accurate prediction of their dog's weight. There is no "one size fits all" way to determine weight, really to solve ANY problem. A solution that works for some won't for others. Just because it didn't work for you is no reason to ridicule it to others.


I agree.

The chart was actually quite accurate for my lot as well. If anything it "charted" them bigger than they actually turned out to be. But all & all it was quite on. 

Welcome to the forum HattyCakes BakersMan. Why not add in an intro along with these strong posts so we can learn about the person behind the voice.


----------



## HattyCakes BakersMan

Everyone can take it or leave it. If you believe in weight carts, we are not here to stop people, such as yourself. We are here to serve our breed and properly educate those who have questions about Chi's and we are elated to provide education and proper information. 



On this one, we can agree to disagree!  



Regarding the information that we provide, one can take it or leave it. We are only here to help out our breed and help out Chi owners or those looking to acquire one...that's it! People need to hear both sides and then come to their own educated conclusion. We assume the "flavor" of the forum is not to mislead the members and not be one sided. We assume is should be for intelligent discussions about Chihuahua's, from many different prospectives. With knowledge that everyone should be able to have an opinion and agree to disagree on certain subjects.



On this one, you strongly disagree with us as we strongly disagree with you. It can bring up more great questions from this wonderful group...which is great! They can decide for themselves and find out the truth through the information. 



Nice to meet you and we look forward to future conversations with you! Chi's ROCK!!!



Dr. and Mrs. JR

We will write our information intro tom.!


----------



## Maleighchi

I'd have to agree with doubling the 12 week weight to get a more accurate adult weight. Prior to their 12 weeks, their weights (Sassie and Aries) charted them to be bigger dogs than they have become.

Sassie at 12 weeks weigh 2 lbs 7 oz. which charted her being 5-5 1/2 lbs. At almost 3 yrs of age, she's 4 lbs 10 oz.

Aries at 12 weeks weighed 2 lbs 2 oz. which charted him being 4 1/2- 5 lbs. He's going on three and weighs 4 lbs 5 oz.

Willow at 12 weeks weighed 1 lb 2 oz. which charted her under 2 lbs. She is 3 yrs old and weighs 2 lb 13 oz.


----------



## MChis

Thanks for your reply. I wasn't disagreeing with you though.  Simply saying that in our case the charts have shown to be quite accurate. I know many cases where they are not. That is one thing this board had proven that no matter what-nobody can accurately guess what a Chi will grow to be as a pup. We can only give our guesses based on our experience and even then, one guess isn't superior to another. 

Sorry I wasn't clear in my first reply.


----------



## HattyCakes BakersMan

Wow, you have your Chi's weight records down!  

Doubling the weight at 3 months does give a rough estimate. However, some Chi's give you the big surprise and end up being much larger or much smaller than expected. Chi's are cute no matter how large or small they turn out to be!

Factors regarding adult size and or weight: genetics, anomalies, mental and physical health, diet, exercise, spayed or neutered vs intact

Factors regarding size and or weight at birth: genetics, anomalies, health, number of puppies, bitch's size, placement in utero, gestation days carried, bitch's diet and health 

Just to name a few.

Glad to see that you are a great Chi mommy and keep track of every detail!


----------



## coccomummy

very intressing thanks


----------



## CHITheresa

I don't know what I am doing wrong, can some one tell me how to read the chart. i am having blond moment I guess.


----------



## Rocky

heya, you look on the left and choose your pups age. Then you check the numbers next to it ( the same row) and choose the number that is closed to your pups weight. Then you follow that column all the way to the buttom, which will give you the estimate of your pups weight when full grown. 
Hope that helps 

Doubling Rockys weight he had when 3 months old, exactly gave me the weight he is having now. Really spot on!


----------



## CHITheresa

Thank you so much...I was thinking I was trying to see if she was a good weight now for her age. .


----------



## jesuschick

You'll need to potentially convert their weight from pounds to ounces. Google to get a converter and that makes it simple. That way you can enter 1.3 pounds (or whatever it is) and it will give you exact ounces.


----------



## Rocky

Someone should convert it to pounds. Would make it a lot easier


----------



## RuehlmanChiLover

Bentley my male Chihuahua is 8 weeks old and weighs 11 ounces. He is very tiny and his breeder tells me has a tiny body...His parents are 3.4 and 3.5 pounds. How much would you say he will weigh fully grown?
Thanks 

PS~ Emma comes home tomorrow!!!! We are so excited to get her! I will post pictures as soon as I get home with her!!! =D

I am so excited to get Bentley him in June! =D


Jacob-


----------



## BuddysMummyx

My boys nearly 9 weeks and is 15 ounces....is it right that my pup is estimated to be 2 1/2 lbs? x


----------



## RuehlmanChiLover

@BuddysMummyx Your chi will probably be around 3 - 3 1/2 pounds fully mature...but it really depends on the parents weights, and also on how much he is gaining each week. I would get a scale and weigh him at the same time once a week, and see what he gains each week. If he is going to be on the smaller side he will only gain 1 ounce a week, but if he has larger parents and will grow more than his charted weight then he will probably gain 2-3 ounces a week. Usually if the parents are both 4 lbs + you shouldn't expect your puppy to stay 2 1/2 pounds. But if the parents are genetically small, and your puppy has a slow growth weight he could possibly weigh around 2 1/2 pounds fully mature.


----------



## RuehlmanChiLover

My female Chi (Emma) right now is 7 months old and weighs 2 pounds 15 ounces...she will probably make it to 3.5-3.6 pounds fully mature... My male Chi (Bentley) is currently 17 weeks and 18 ounces..He has small parents and a very small frame himself...although he isn't even charting 2 pounds he should weigh right at 2 - 2.5 pounds fully mature.


----------



## POOCHPOOCH

My chighuahua has put on so much weight since she was spayed. She used to be a size S or XS in our clothing a Pooch Pooch, but now she's sometimes a Medium!!! Her harness doesn't ebven fit!


----------



## angelkookie

sorry iam not that good with charts

i dont understand the top line


----------



## theshanman97

How do you you the chart?? , i cant figue it out ! LOL atm shes 5 pounds at 7 months but the problem is i dont know what weight she should be as shes mixed (Chi X Yorkie X Jack Russel) Is there anyway i can find out? as ive been to the vets with her and they said that hes never seen i dog like her before! LOL so im not sure :S XX


----------



## BrianaNicole

Oliver is currently 3lbs at 15wks. So according to this, he should grow to be between 5 & 5.5lbs. Hoping he makes it to 6!


----------



## chili

Going by the chart Chili will be 4.5 to 5 lbs. I'd love to hear from those that posted in the past on this thread. How close did the chart work for you?


----------



## jesuschick

It was pretty close for us. I'd say for a lot of people it appears to be about 1/4-3/4 of a pound light.

My older two were charting to be 3 3/4 lbs from weeks old and they are 4.0 lbs. even. I consider that pretty accurate.

I know that there are others here who have little ones who finished about a pound above the projection.


----------



## 4bsingreece

Well we wNt to the vey today and Chloe was exact to the chart... I will keep you posted if it stays that way


----------



## charchi

*Wow i think my chi is huge.*

I,m not sure about my chi,s weight? he weighs 8.8 pounds; which is 4 klos in australia. Does this sound right? looking at all of these posts,i dont think Ive seen another chi this big, and he is all chi,he,s been desexed. Sounds to heavy to me. Bit worried about this,is he huge?


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Not at all, there are loads of Chi's on here over the 9lb mark. The reason that chart stops at 6lbs is because that is the upper weight limit for showing. As long as your dog isn't fat, then he is completely normal, just not a show dog


----------



## peachie86

*weight*

Because I took Pebbles to the shot clinic last week, I did not get to have her weighed. At 9 weeks she weighed 1.11 and I am curious to find out what her finally weigh should be. I guess I will look for a scale for her around the house.


----------



## peachie86

*Pebble's weight*

ok, I just weighed Pebbles she is 3.7 at 14 weeks old. I do not remember my other two chihuahua being little as she is now. One of their average weight was 6 pounds. My other chihuahua is about 10 pounds with AKC papers and I was surprised he got so big, being we were told he would probably weigh about 5 pounds. However, we are glad he turned out not to be that little.


----------



## Eros

hey, im kinda new in chi section :/ i weighted my chi when he was 10 weeks and he was around 2 lbs, can someone help me to get his adult weight???
thnx


----------



## blacktrack208

Aw little Twinkie-Toes won't break 4 lbs. Little runt!


----------



## pupluv168

blacktrack208 said:


> Aw little Twinkie-Toes won't break 4 lbs. Little runt!


She may. The chart isn't always 100% accurate. But my Toby charted 5.5 lbs and he is 5.3, so pretty close. She's gonna be a little peanut for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## blacktrack208

pupluv168 said:


> She may. The chart isn't always 100% accurate. But my Toby charted 5.5 lbs and he is 5.3, so pretty close. She's gonna be a little peanut for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


A little peanut especially compared to our almost 13 lb cat. She's a good eater, so maybe she will be a little more. We'll see! She's about 14 weeks now, and 1.6 lbs as of her vet appt on Saturday.


----------



## pupluv168

blacktrack208 said:


> A little peanut especially compared to our almost 13 lb cat. She's a good eater, so maybe she will be a little more. We'll see! She's about 14 weeks now, and 1.6 lbs as of her vet appt on Saturday.


Chis are tough, though. Toby takes on 20 pound dogs at day care... 

Just watch the cats claws, that's always what I worried about when my Chi and cat played.


----------



## Eros

Well he is 6 month now and he is 5 lbs  hope he doesn't gain more, he loves eating


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Peanuts-mum

peanut doesnt like my scales :L! mainly cause they wobble he leans back which makes him heavier than he is, claims hes 62oz at 16weeks when hes off the scale when a week ago he was 49oz last week and he really isnt any podgier or bigger.... where does one accquire scales a chihuahua will sit on without leaning mattering


----------



## prettylola

I think you are going well with this health chart. It is really better for your pup. But I like to see my pup fatty and clever. So suggest me some advice for my pup.


----------



## Kaz84

Chino is 16 weeks on sat and got weighed today and was 2.3 what does the chart say about him?
I know hes a big chi x


----------



## Zorana1125

Kaz84 said:


> Chino is 16 weeks on sat and got weighed today and was 2.3 what does the chart say about him?
> I know hes a big chi x


2.3lbs or kilos??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaz84

Im positive it was kg


----------



## Kaz84

That means hes 5lbs already! 
Hes in no way fat and vet didnt mention anything wrong with his weight


----------



## pupluv168

He is just going to be above standard, maybe 7-10 pounds (don't know what that is in kgs). Is he purebred? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kaz84

Mum and dad are both long coat chi's hes still my baby no matter what but is that not huge lol


----------



## pupluv168

Kaz84 said:


> Mum and dad are both long coat chi's hes still my baby no matter what but is that not huge lol


I was just curious. He is adorable, for sure. It's bigger than standard, since standard is 6 lbs or less. But it doesn't matter cause he's still a cutie 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kaz84

Thanks xx
The 2 dogs i was shown as parents were long coats chi's anyway lol the dad was the same colour as chino and the mum was black and white so was his sister.
He is a deer head and has an overbite which i know isnt really what you want but i loved him lol
His ears are still down too and everyone asks me if hes a german shepard. When do chi's stop growing roughly?


----------



## TLI

I would suspect a mix by his pics. The significant growth slows down for a Chi at about 24/28 weeks. You'll get 1/2 to 1 lb. gain after that. His frame will be complete by age 1. But after 9 months the minor growth to his frame can go unnoticed. I'd suspect your baby to top out 7/9 lbs. full grown. Still a very small dog.


----------



## Kaz84

What do you think he is a mix of? Xx


----------



## Damiansmom

I don't think the chart is going to be accurate for us (unless I'm reading it wrong lol). At 9 weeks Duke weighed 23oz, so he was charting to be about 4lbs. At 12 weeks he weighed 38oz which moved him up to 5lbs on the chart. I'm actually hoping he keeps going up the chart for a while as I would actually prefer a bigger chihuahua. Duke was a ”surprise” from my SO. I say that with quotations because it was not exactly a surprise I was thrilled about. We have 2 small boys (5 and 1) and having a dog this small means I'm constantly following him around the living room to make sure the kids don't accidentally step on him or try to pick him up. Duke is adorable and very spunky but it would be much less stressful if he were bigger.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge

According to the weight chart I found, George will be approximately eight pounds. He was 2lbs 4oz at six weeks. That's a little big for a Chi, but he's got some Pomeranian in him as well.


----------



## Sonomi Consul

Thank you for sharing the weight chart specifically for Chihuahua breed. I don't usually ounce for measuring my Chi's weight, and found the same chart which shows weight in pounds and grams.

Chihuahua Weight Chart


----------



## kaylajay

My chihuahuas mother was a big chi , but her dad was a lot smaller she is fuller grown now with papers and is 3kilos so about 7lbs as there is 2.2lbs in 1 kilo  it just depends on her parents size Hun ... Absolutely a adorable 💜


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Titi

Hi everyone! I rescued my first chi a few weeks ago. She was 4.2 lbs at 10weeks. Any guess on how big she'll be full grown?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

Titi said:


> Hi everyone! I rescued my first chi a few weeks ago. She was 4.2 lbs at 10weeks. Any guess on how big she'll be full grown?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A good rule of thumb is to double their weight at 12 weeks old. 
So if at 12 weeks shes is 5lbs, my guess would be 10lbs. Is she full chi?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Titi

I was told both parents were chi not over 8 lbs. mom died while having the pups. I don't have much experience with chihuahuas but here's my girl!
View attachment 45042



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

Titi said:


> I was told both parents were chi not over 8 lbs. mom died while having the pups. I don't have much experience with chihuahuas but here's my girl!
> View attachment 45042
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awww I am so sorry to hear that!! She is so cute!! How old is she now?? Your other doggies are so adorable too!! A pom and a westie??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Titi

Actually I think she is about 12 weeks now? She was born December 17 they said. Thank you! Just for size reference the Pom is 5 lbs and the westie is 20! I feel like I have the worlds biggest chihuahua haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

